# Guides repaired



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok guys , who here can repair/replace or fix three of my rods. They are needing a guide (eye) on each rod. I'm not needing anything fancy. Send me a pm. 
Thanks. Whyme


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rod and Reel Depot


----------



## Bayman12 (Sep 12, 2018)

I'll have to check that place out.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Bayman12 said:


> I'll have to check that place out.


The address is 8911 Fowler Road in Pensacola. His phone number is 850-458-0428

Tell him you are from the Fishing Forum


----------

